# ********Friday Pictures*********



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

My daughters first Easter
















She said she's already wants to gontonschool


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Crystal Beach sunset
2. Find the rabbit
3. Kemah Boardwalk
4. Gift shop at PI


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Random pics*

1 and 2.....Our 4 year wedding anniversary dinner last night.

3..............Our oldest learning how to drive.

4. Guess who????????my niece ran into him at a car wash and they had a 10 minute long conversation. It made her day to get to talk to him.


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

-Husband's 30th Birthday in Matagorda
-Warrenton finds...lol
-Getting along with each other
-My new protection


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

My daughter ran into Ed Reed at Disneyland. Let's hope that magic hat helps the Texans thus coming year.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

A new look for my reels


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Rio....have had him a little over a year now
Hail in santa fe
Twin peaks


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)




----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Have a great weekend 2cool!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Grandson*

his first time on the beach at 5 months old, definitely not his last.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Razor Toothed Rodent (2)

Pullets are in at the feed store behind the HEB in Bay City


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

My new Spiral Billystix







These guys try this all the time and don't make it! You would think they have learned by now, no u turns across a highway!!







Have to throw a funny in there!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Bozo said:


> Judging by the knees on those jeans, it looks like it was a very happy birthday.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Another Week!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Husband's 30th Birthday in Matagorda


Hope you got some new jeans for his birthday 

TH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 1*

Well I missed last week Friday Pics and it looks like a lot more people are eating out.. LOL .. Not to worry... Seconds available ..

Start off with a Egg Casserole

Polish Easter Traditional Foods:

Horseradish, Kielbasa, Pierogies, Beets, Lamb Butter, Orange Lemon Slaw


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Possible future Tribal Belle


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

some pictures from Easter


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

Herb Sheeps + Zucchini Boats

Sheep-vee-chee

Habanero n Papaya Sheep-Vee-Chee

Crawfeech n Scallop Stuffed Good Friday Flounda

Crawfeech n Scallop Cakes with Roasted Red Pepper Vinaigrette

Herbsaint Drum n Sheeps

Cheeken Cacciatore

Asian Glazed Salmon n Asparagus topped with Peanut Sauce

Buuuuurrrrrp !


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Collings Foundation warbirds in Austin last weekend:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 3 OVERTIME*

Orange Pistachio Cheeken

Cobber Salada

Peee-za

Spicy Chops

Buuuuurrrrrp !


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

My son and I on our first surf fishing outing in Port Aransas last weekend.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Remi dog sleeping with her cousins at the ranch easter weekend. She always takes that spot in the corner.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

deep fried corned beef (excellent btw)
girls at fwe cookoff
girls hanging from rafters at cookoff
jeep
clowns in new saltwater tank
getting creative with easter egg dying
worst weld i have ever come across award
mini airboat that i bought couple weeks ago


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Stole dads hat and phone
View attachment 599196

Just made 2 years married







Helping mom with laundry....sorta







Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> Herb Sheeps + Zucchini Boats
> 
> Sheep-vee-chee
> 
> ...


all of that looks simply........DELICIOUS!! but that salmon tops all of them today! That salmon looks like it would make me addicted


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

RIP Coot.....you were the best dog I ever had. I'd like to say more but I just can't yet......


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Easter eggs and the dura junk broke again.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

Tipps bait camp sat night on the ICW


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Damnit Dave, quit. It isnt even 9am yet.

Whiskey Myers at Firehouse last friday
Some amazing Chipotle Chicken Stew I made
Some rosemary and lemon salmon in a white wine sauce
Ryan Bingham @ House of Blues about a month ago.
Dinner before Ryan Bingham @ McCormick & Schmicks...not bad for 12.50 
beer
best friend bought a bay house...not too shabby


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My pride and joy with a new to me cooler rack/seat. 
All the kids at Easter.


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

Had some fun fishing on Saturday before Easter... Snagged a few nice bass - all CPR'd. Well, atleast my wife and kids did... LOL

Hey - be sure and notice the *BILLYSTIX's* rods in the photos... I bet BILLY DID! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Brete said:


> RIP Coot.....you were the best dog I ever had. I'd like to say more but I just can't yet......
> 
> View attachment 599211
> 
> ...


Very sorry for your loss. I have been through it recently.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Few birds and sheds from last weekends trip to the lease.




































View attachment 599235


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

New and improved steel toe boots. A visitor at work had them. My whole team laughed.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Made some jigheads, the reds killed them.
Got some fishes for the backyard pond
Spent some time with the family over Easter, they are reeeeaaaally German.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

*Happy Friday*

1. Picture of a glass my wife bought.
2. Floating cabin we picked up a few days ago.
3. International we saw in Mississippi at "The Shed"
4. Since I drive 100+ miles round trip to work this is my new MPG
5. My nephew after he found out who his uncle was :biggrin::biggrin:
6. Wife's first time ever shooting, scary part is she didn't do bad. I think its the teacher :cheers:


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

hah


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Met this guy fishing a few weeks ago.
The old man and my son. Easter.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> girls at fwe cookoff
> girls hanging from rafters at cookoff


Need more of these 

TH


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Last weekend*

Ms. Wissl and I went to Roundtop/Warrenton Antiques Week and I got in a bit of geocaching on Sunday.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

My new toy!!










High School Heroes Party. We had a freaking blast




























Crawfish and Beer 'MERICA


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Brete said:


> RIP Coot.....you were the best dog I ever had. I'd like to say more but I just can't yet......
> 
> View attachment 599211
> 
> ...


It's tough, had to put my boy Buck down Monday. Rip to both!!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I got a couple*

-Happy Easter
-Easter Brisket
-My daughter was accepted into the National Junior Honor Society
-My daughter was in wedding a couple weeks ago. I can't believe how grownup she has become!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

*Lake Livingston Easter weekend*

1 & 2 My son with some white bass he pulled out of Livingston over Easter weekend. 
3. At the cleaning table.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I will play a little this week!


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

OK Mrs Vitamin Sea, 

Is it REK


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There's a pony in the stable and it's scary fast. I even got tailed by the PD on the way home.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks so natural, no one can tell...


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Mont said:


> There's a pony in the stable and it's scary fast. I even got tailed by the PD on the way home.


When are you and JohnnyQ going to race for pinkie's? :slimer:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Mont said:


> There's a pony in the stable and it's scary fast. I even got tailed by the PD on the way home.


If you need someone to stretch it out in the Texas Mile...call me.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Was at the hospital last week. Hmmmmm....









I think I could have put this this in the back of Rescue 13. 









Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

A Tuesday afternoon wade


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*Grandpa White Rock Lake era 1970*

MT Allen


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

*Newest Edition to our Dargel Selection*

Sweet Sled!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

some recent pics of the new cat family (adopted Jan 7th, 2013 from the Deer Park animal shelter. 
1. Dink - this little guy has cute in places where most cats don't even have places.
2. Cody - He just had his "furniture rearranged" on Monday so he's feeling a little low just now. this pic is about a week before that. Think he knew?
3. Duke - My man cat. Big ol' brisket neck. Doin' what he does best....
4. The boyz at play.
5. The boyz at rest.
6. Cody and Dink catchin' a few Zs

Here's a couple of new shooters I have gotten since I last posted any gun pics
1. Chiappa 1911-22. It is a lot of fun to shoot but not all that accruate. Makes a splendid paper weight though. 
2. My pride and joy. The prettiest handgun I've ever owned or even seen. Smith and Wesson N frame 24-3 3" .44special. I once got to drive my daughters $100K Jaguar. Shooting this beauty is almost as much fun as that. A guy named Lew Horton in Main commissioned Smith and Wesson in about 1981 to make 5000 of these I could not pass up the opportunity to own one when it came my way.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Mont said:


> There's a pony in the stable and it's scary fast. I even got tailed by the PD on the way home.


The stock busa is scary fast... be safe bud.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Easter Pic

Blue tails


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Shell Houston Open

Keegan

Bobby and I catching Reds a week ago


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

*Some Easter Weekend Fishing*

1. B-I-Ls 7.5 lb Bass
2. F-I-Ls Elk
3. Kids first fishing trip


----------



## JVAUGHN (Nov 17, 2011)

Mont said:


> There's a pony in the stable and it's scary fast. I even got tailed by the PD on the way home.


good looking bike mont! we need to meet up for a ride! dont worry i get tailed by them all the time too, thats what the throttle is for! LOL :cop:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

One of my Gardens;


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Saw this on the news this morning. Laughed all day and decided to find it on the interweb and share with yall.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Saw this on the news this morning. Laughed all day and decided to find it on the interweb and share with yall.
> View attachment 599457


That sorta looks like Gilbert


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*BB*



Nwilkins said:


> View attachment 599390
> View attachment 599391
> View attachment 599392
> View attachment 599393
> ...


Bobby Browne is dangerous folk; be very careful on the water with BB!
I've also lost all kinds of respect for you. (TeHe.)


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

soaking time then eating time in about 20 mins., katies here said they had about 20 sacks and more coming tommorow about 3pm, prices are still higher, all about medium a few large


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks Darn Good!


----------



## bigfish (Aug 17, 2004)

Got my lift done on my truck a few weeks ago and got her all shined up today.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> My pride and joy. The prettiest handgun I've ever owned or even seen. Smith and Wesson N frame 24-3 3" .44special.


Nice revolver Jack!

Here's my Lew Horton. S&W Model 29 .44 Magnum with adjustable front and rear sights, 6" barrel and unfluted cylinder.

TH


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

WOW Martin!! That is a beauty!! I love the unfluted cylinder....


----------

